

reMail: Google buys awesome iPhone app, kills it - RichardPrice
http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/17/google-remail-iphone/

======
banana
The owners killed it by selling it to google, not google.

------
RichardPrice
reMail is a phenomenal product. Many congratulations Gabor. I hope we will get
to see its awesomeness in a Gmail iPhone app!

~~~
Niten
More likely in a Gmail Android app, at this point.

------
trezor
I've never heard about it before now, and it's already out of the AppStore.
Now I'm very much interested, but can't check it out at all.

As much as I like my iPhone it sucks that you can't install random
applications from any website like you can on _every other civilized
smartphone platform_. People need to get over the AppStore-concept pronto, at
least as the only option available.

As for Google's actions here, I agree they do seem rather dubious and while I
can see how they don't want liability and want to do updates/bug-fixes on a
paid(?) product they are no longer interested in developing, it certainly
doesn't feel like they are follow their so-called do no evil mantra.

~~~
jsz0
If Apple doesn't want to ditch the App Store model they could instead offer an
iTunes Store widget/checkout system for developers to embed into their sites.
Click Buy on the site, authenticate on iTunes, and the iPhone gets a Push to
automatically install the app over 3G/Wifi. I'm surprised they haven't done it
yet.

